# Purple Wreck at 10weeks of 12/12...



## Relentless999 (Jan 31, 2010)

Grown with two vertical 600s.. temps in the low 70s.. Organic grown..
Grew out 7 purple wrecks from DNA, 3 were females, this is the keeper imo.
Heres my purple wreck, Im so glad I have a clone of her in veg 
Saving one pic for BOTM.


----------



## Relentless999 (Jan 31, 2010)

more..


edit: i posted them on the other thread and then had to delete it bc it was a double post.. anyone know how I can post those pics in this thread?


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 31, 2010)

that is just one tough looking plant. evil but in a good way.

i'd like to see your vertical system in action. you have any pic's?


----------



## Relentless999 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks man..

yes..here ya go bud.
not optimal, but im trying to weed out some mothers..


----------



## Relentless999 (Jan 31, 2010)

id really like to show yall the other pics, but i uploaded them to the duplicate thread and now it wont let me upload here..


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 31, 2010)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> more..
> 
> 
> edit: i posted them on the other thread and then had to delete it bc it was a double post.. anyone know how I can post those pics in this thread?


I believe if you open each one in 'paint' program and add a single unnoticeable dot somewhere you can re-upload them.

 Nice colors for sure. Beautiful. Nice job. I'm guessing no hermie problems from the trainwreck jean? I'm always weary to order anything with trainwreck in the lineage because of it's reputation. I might have to reconsider. Those look awesome. Gotta jump on the bandwagen and get me a purple strain. Don't wana have to weed through a bunch to find a single purple though.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

click User CP then attachments then delete and start over for the pictures


Nice buds too


----------



## Tact (Jan 31, 2010)

Circle of (dank) life!

The up close bud pics look like they were taken in deep-space, badass!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jan 31, 2010)

more...? 

weird.. i cant upload the rest.. i uploaded them and deleted the thread, now they arent under my attachments in my user cp.. 
maybe ill edit them a bit later.. kinda busy..

thanks guys


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 31, 2010)

That is just absolutely beautiful Relentless999 - right on!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks man!! im loving her so far!! cant wait till shes done drying and I can vape her.. Im guessing 3 oz from this lady.. That would be nice.


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been searching for a good cut of the Purple Wreck myself.....DNA it is


----------



## Relentless999 (Jan 31, 2010)

ya all three phenos were nice.. 1 was a single cola plant that purpled up a good bit. mainly purple leaves.. the other was a trainwreck pheno that didnt have much purp at all but covered in trichomes, and this is the 3rd pheno which i love..

ssince all phenos were kickass, ill probably germ the other 6 pw seeds i have, whenever i get through going through the mothers I have..


----------



## 420benny (Jan 31, 2010)

Beautiful girl. I love it when they get a silver cast to the trichs near the end. One of my Mean Green did that outdoors. One day, the buds were white, the next day, they turned silver like yours is. Gotta love it. How many phenos are there supposed to be in pw?


----------



## Getmelifted (Jan 31, 2010)

Howd you get your plant to stay so small and get descent size buds?

I veg for 3-4 weeks then bud for 8-10 and all my plants end up 3-4ft high and I have issues with the damn stems hanging over because of the weight and not big enough stalk


----------



## Relentless999 (Jan 31, 2010)

well i staked these girls.. some of the phenos were taller than others.. this pheno didnt stretch much and had dense buds.. im not sure if the vertical lighting setup had any role in this.. the girls were in fox farm ocean forest soil and fed every other week with half strength ff nutes.. vegd for 8wks and flowered for 10wks on this girl.. i pw lady finished at 7.5wks and the other at 9wks..

also, i tried something different with this plant and i think i noticed a difference.. under DOS advice.. water day was friday, i planned to cut saturday [email protected] days 12/12... after light on thursday, i put her in a dark tent till saturday night when I cut her.. I didnt water her on friday..


thanks guys! i love the way this lady looks..


----------



## Relentless999 (Jan 31, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> Beautiful girl. I love it when they get a silver cast to the trichs near the end. One of my Mean Green did that outdoors. One day, the buds were white, the next day, they turned silver like yours is. Gotta love it. How many phenos are there supposed to be in pw?


ya i noticed that man!! too cool!

im not sure how many phenos there are supposed to be, but all 7 of mine were drastically different, but all killer.. 4 different males and 3 different females.. all great!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 31, 2010)

Vertical lights can produce, if done correctly. As shown, well down.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 31, 2010)

Relentless...friggin beautiful!!!  Nice job, I love your set-up, I know I've told you that before, but it needs to be said...this is proof that the "norm" is not always the only way!  Thanks for sharing her with us!


----------



## jackson1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> thanks man..
> 
> yes..here ya go bud.
> not optimal, but im trying to weed out some mothers..



What size grow room is that you have?


----------



## Relentless999 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks guys!!!!!

its a 4.6x4.6x6.6 homebox xl.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 1, 2010)

Really nice pics man!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 1, 2010)

STUNNING pheno...   gorgeous color but more importantly DANKalicious!:yay:  

:ignore: We TOLD you that vertical shanizzle would NEVER fly...


----------



## gypsydog (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job relentless.  I have been growing purple wreck for two seasons now.  I got my seeds from RSVP (DNA) before they offered the fem. seeds.  Awesome strain easey to clone and eats really good.  The pheno I have turns purple when its ripe and is a massive yeilder.  It is some trippey smoke!! Keep it in rotation you wont be sorry.


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks guys!!!


gypsydog-do u have any pics?? i loved all the purple wreck phenos i got!!


----------



## jeb5304 (Feb 5, 2010)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> Grown with two vertical 600s.. temps in the low 70s.. Organic grown..
> Grew out 7 purple wrecks from DNA, 3 were females, this is the keeper imo.
> Heres my purple wreck, Im so glad I have a clone of her in veg
> Saving one pic for BOTM.


 damn nioce lookn. keep that one years man. make it a mom 4sure


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 5, 2010)

yup, ive got a clone of her, and one other purple wreck in veg .
this one was really branchy, the other one was a single cola plant that didnt really branch out too much and finished at 9wks of 12/12.. both purple.. the clones are looking great!
Im passing my bros grim c99 beans to a friend so he can do a seedrun and select the best male for crossing with this purple wreck.. then ill do a seedrun of the c99 x pw and hopefully get a kickass pheno. ill prob use that c99 pollen to nock up a few other girls, like bubba, pure kush, grape ape, poison afghan,etc.


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 5, 2010)

just posted a pic in the feb. botm contest!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 5, 2010)

Dang Relentless now your talking my language!  I want some of those C99 crosses!!!!...lol...can't wait to see how it all turns out for you!


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 8, 2010)

Heres some of my purple wreck at the end of drying..


----------



## HATCH (Feb 8, 2010)

That Is Some Awesome Dank-*** Herb !!!! Great Job & Congrat's On Your Grow, You Have Mad Skill's, Can't Wait To See More..


----------



## Tact (Feb 8, 2010)

Great cure man, top notch bud.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice man!


----------



## warfish (Feb 8, 2010)

That looks like some crazy nice stuff there Relentless   I love the color after cure


----------



## MeatnCheese (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking at those pictures, I actually want to smell my monitor to see if it smells like grape.  It looks like that grape bubblegum from those pouches, big league chew i think?

I want to eat it.  If it were a woman, I would sleep with her.  We would have 6'2" babies with glasses, and goatees that smelled like grape bubblegum weed.  They would be the hit of the party.

In other words, good job.  That is something I look forward to when I start growing.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh oh oh....

I can't wait to get the smoke report....  btw... he just chopped it and dried it sports fans there is ZERO cure on those buds in the pic.  In about 3 weeks it will REALLY start coming around on the palette and get more of that cured look to it...:hubba:

Dankalicious, Dude...:lama:


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 9, 2010)

ya thats no cure. just got done drying .


thanks guys!!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 9, 2010)

stunning buds relentless!!!  soo beautiful


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks guys.


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 9, 2010)

Heres some more..


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 9, 2010)

man !!!! what is with all the purple !! great lookin' buds..what do they smell like ? i know they're not cured yet but is it a fruit or spice or something ?


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 9, 2010)

ya the trainwreck pheno smells like honey and a lil like fruity pebbles mixed together.. urkle pheno and hybrid dont have much smell yet


----------



## gypsydog (Feb 9, 2010)

Relentless sorry it took me a minute to get some pics up.  We have been shoveling snow since Saturday.  More snow falling as I write this!! The first  pic is a PW pheno we call the mutant it has a real funny leaf.  This plant had a rough way to go.  I got it well into flower. A friend had to clean up quick...  I did what I could but it was stunted a bit. Still the bud is rock hard and full of trics.  The last pic is a pheno I am used to seeing with P Wreck. (sorry about the mylar) This plant was started in Sept. and used as a mother for a couple of months.  She is super fat with bud and smells of honey u are dead on with that.  She will be pulled in a day or two when she dries out. Enjoy!!


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 9, 2010)

thx gypsy for the pics! i love purple wreck, love the smell, color,everything about it!


----------



## gypsydog (Feb 9, 2010)

Here are some mutant P wreck buds maybe a week in the jar.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice Gypsy...that is some beautiful weed!


----------



## Getmelifted (Feb 9, 2010)

How much weight did you get off each plant?


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 10, 2010)

I had three pw. I got 2.6 zones on one, 2.2 on another, and 3.2 on the last one.


----------



## Getmelifted (Feb 10, 2010)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> I had three pw. I got 2.6 zones on one, 2.2 on another, and 3.2 on the last one.


 
How the heck did you get so much?  Im lucky to get 1.25oz off each one of my plants


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 10, 2010)

well my avg before this grow was 1.6.. i went vertical and got more yield.. this grow had zero training, I just cut the lower third off each plant..
the 7.5wk pheno gave me 2.6.. the 9wk pheno gave me 2.2, and the 10wk pheno gave me 3.2..


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 10, 2010)

Tellin ya guys/gals. If you have not tried Vertical, give it a go. Looking grand..


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks buddy.. 

I agree.. vert is the way to go.. this was with 0 training so I know it has a lot of potential.. im running 14 in there now..


----------



## gypsydog (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice yield relentless. You could get 4 zips a plant out of that strain no problem.  This pheno does it without fail.  She went a little longer than 10 weeks.  Just cut her last night...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get those connectors that are connecting the two cool tubes in Relentless' pic on the first page?  I pm'd him but haven't heard back and I need one :hubba:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 14, 2010)

Ha, after this harvest and my last, ppl are chiming in and interested in trying vert. I luv it. Art, he will get back ya.


----------



## HATCH (Feb 14, 2010)

Congrat's On A Awesome Harvest, Man & Happy Smoke''nn Your Dank, It's Going To Be Fun..


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks everyone.

sorry, forgot to respond to your pm artvandolay..
I just got two cool tubes and conencted them with a lot of ducktape.. the bottom cooltube has a carbon filter on it..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 14, 2010)

Not duct tape :hubba:.  Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 15, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> View attachment 151844
> 
> 
> Not duct tape :hubba:.  Sorry I wasn't clear.



Hmmm...  I think that IS duct tape to the rescue, Art! :rofl:

Peace!:laugh:


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ya Its Duck Tape Man


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 16, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hmmm...  I think that IS duct tape to the rescue, Art! :rofl:
> 
> Peace!:laugh:



:rofl: LMAO.  I really screwed that up!  Actually, I meant the fitting on the ends of the glass tube, but I looked at cool tubes online and I see they come with one on each side :hubba:.  I still need one - I emailed HTG and they said they don't sell cool tube "parts" :rofl:.  I'll go look at hvac duct parts :hubba:.  Thanks!

Edit:  PS I bought a "6 inch diameter glass tube, 19 inches long" on craigslist when I first started growing.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 16, 2010)

Art, maybe a rubber coupler to attatch 2 peices of 6" PVC???  I'm just brainstorming here, but it seems like I have seen something like this in hardware/Home Depot type stores...I dunno if maybe the lights would get too hot though to melt the rubber........like I said I'm just tossing around ideas.


----------



## kctats13 (Feb 27, 2010)

the plants look awesome!!
but just a question, i notice that there are no fan/sucker leaves. only buds.
everywhere ive been looking about trimming the fan leaves say do not trim cause your plant wont grow right.
but your look great....is that just a myth or just peoples preference to trim or not??


----------



## Relentless999 (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks!!
na this one had fan leaves all over the place.. so many that you couldnt see the buds, so I trimmed the big fan leaves off right before harvest and thats when I took the pic! dont trim the fan leaves off while growing!


----------



## kctats13 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Skavenger (Feb 27, 2010)

Im kinda jealous right now bro, i wanted this strain but there sold out on attitude. Im just started up my first grow man can you tell me what those white plastic sheets are and where to purchase them?


----------

